# Please help identify this rooster!



## Danriem (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello, someone gave me this rooster as a gift 3 months ago and I'm having trouble identifying the breed. Maybe a cross? Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Something mixed with an Easter Egger is my guess.


----------



## Danriem (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you for the response!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think any breed can be as spectacularly marked as EE's can be. While I stink when it comes to identifying anything not a Silkie I thought the same as NM, an EE mix.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I was thinking EE and Speckled Sussex mix, no telling. BTW, there's a Speckled Sussex rooster in my avatar. I was thinking of the "specks" on your rooster and the mahogany color.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It looks like a silver-laced Wyandotte or lt Brahma mix to me.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

An EE is a mix in and of itself, and many when bred "true" for generations look just like that. The hen version of that colour is almost pencilled with very little brown.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I second dog's guess... EE X Speckled Sussex (or maybe Swedish Flower)


----------

